# Denali Puling A 31rqs



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

It's an 05, has an 8000lbs towing capacity, autoleveling air bags, 6.0 and 335HP. I think the power wont be a problem but what about the supension? Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BobbyDup,

Looking at the numbers, I'd say you are way over capacity for the Denali.
The 31RQS has a catalog 'dry weight' of 7,010#, and a gross weight of 9,600#.
Experience has shown that the catalog weight is low. I would expect a true dry weight closer to 7,500#. In any case, a lot to ask of a vehicle with an 8,000# tow rating.

Additionally, the 31RQS is a long trailer. I would take a hard look at the wheelbase of the Denali. Might be a little on the short side.

As an alternative, I would suggest taking a look at a 28RS-DS. the 7,200 pound gross weight is within the Denali's tow range (I'd like more cushion than that even, but it's right in there), and although it's 'open' length is comparable, it tows about 5 feet shorter.

Just my 2 cents!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, and your suspension and tires are probably a bit on the soft side. Here's my stock response: Get a Hensley!!!

Just kidding. But be safe!

Kevin P.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Towing close to/over your limits is not enjoyable. That is a large trailer- those weights are too big for what is likely also a nice truck- they are just not compatible.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to tow with a Denali, and just love it..the autolevel was great. There was alot of power and extremely smooth ride. I traded it in for a XL because I needed more TV room. Now I towed a 28 RSS which is 2500lbs lighter. When it comes to towing I like to default on the safer side and never exceed the mfg ratings. Assume that you will have between 1000lbs - 1500lbs of gear as well once you load your TT. This will put you close to 9000lbs.

just my 2 cents

Thor


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an '05 Armada (9100 lb towing capacity and 123" wheelbase) and a 30RLS. I haven't had issues with weight as much as the length of the trailer. I just moved from an Equalizer to a Hensley which has solved my sway problem (it was okay in calm winds, but strong crosswinds were a white knuckle experience at times).

The 31RQS is even heavier than our trailer. I would not recommend towing with the Denali (as you stated, 8000 lb towing capacity and 116" wheelbase) as you will be overloading the truck on weight once loaded (not to mention the length is just too much for the Denali wheelbase).

I now know what "tail wagging the dog" really means.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Your wheelbase is short on the TV and long on the TT -- bad combo...

2. With a rated 8000 by the manufacturer that translates (using the 75% rule) that the most you should safely tow -- before you start straining transmission, brakes, white knuckles, and engine is 6000 ... fully loaded...

As stated allot in earlier discussions -- vehicle manufacturers overate their capability in order to make sales and they test in unrealistic conditions -- flat terrain -- a gallon of gas instead of 45 (reduced weight) in the tank -- one driver no passenger, no cargo, etc etc...

you start loading family, gear, fuel, and a TT and start going up hills and the number goes to crap quickly...

Like is always said -- A LAWNMOWER CAN TOW A TRAILER -- it just depends on the speed and safety factor you want to do it at...


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 1. Your wheelbase is short on the TV and long on the TT -- bad combo...
> 
> 2. With a rated 8000 by the manufacturer that translates (using the 75% rule) that the most you should safely tow -- before you start straining transmission, brakes, white knuckles, and engine is 6000 ... fully loaded...
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the input.

I guess I am just used to towing over the limt. I just sold my boat which was 38'. With the trailer and the drives it was about 42' total. I was pulling it with a 2000 V10, 4WD, 4.10 gears, 31" BFG's, 2" lift, Excursion that had a 10,000lb towing capicity and 310HP. The boat and trailer were between 12,000 and 13,000 depending on how much fuel and gear was in the boat. I put some air bags on it and pulled it all over the place. I live in San Diego and pulled the boat to Oregon, Utah (lake Powell) and Nevada (lake Mead). It was slow on the steep hills but other than that I though it was OK. I didn't even have a load distributing hitch. As another example when my friend bought a new 42' Fountain we drove all the way to Oklahoma to pick it up with the Excursion. Empty it was over 14,000lbs. Again the only problem was the steep hills.

I just don't see how my Denali (which seems to handle so much better than that dam rattle trap Excursion) won't handle it? Yet everyone seems to agree that I will have a hard time. What am I missing?

The Denali is an XL by the way (long one) it has more power, better brakes, low provile 20' high perfomance tires and all wheel drive. Not to mention all that active handling stuff they put on it. So agian I have to ask. If the Excursion could handle 14,000lbs why can't the Denali handle 8000lbs? Is it just a matter of diver comfort? I will admit that when pulling 14,000 pounds and 42' you need to stay focused and you better not relax for a minute but I don't have a problem with that.

By now based on your responses above I am sure you are all thinking that I am nuts but I am telling you I did this and didn't seem to bad. Any other input positive or negative would be appreciated.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BobbyDup,

I would not call you nuts. It is all what you are used to.

Here is a calculator that we use. It has spreadsheet calculators for weight and HP. You take your vehicle information from the door stickers and plug it into the calculators. Real simple, real quick.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com

I tow boats as well. There is a significant difference in towing a 38' Fountain or similar boat.







(Nice ride, by the way!) Aerodynamics are totally different!







I'd bet you have triple axles as well. There was a time when I was towing a 25' Carolina Built C-Hawk on the back of a 1998 Grand Cherokee with a Class I hitch. I never had any problems with that set up.









What I do think you are crazy for is pulling a boat that big on the 5 and 405 freeways!









Good Luck with your decisions and keep asking questions!

My $.02

Tim


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

In addition there is quite a bit of talk on camping forums concerning liability. If you are overweight- especially really overweight and there is an accident- it could lead to a lot of trouble. Also pulling overweight will wear out your components faster- truck and camper. 
It isn't really towing down the road that causes the issue- it is having plenty of control for stopping, and panic or evasive type manuevers (like on the 5). You have already had experience with hills. 
Many people tow overloaded- that in no way makes it right- I am just stating the obvious. You have to be responsible to yourself and others on the road. Your truck may handle it- but will you be legal?
It is very frustrating- the problem is you looked at the outback- that is how it all starts







Then you gotta have one- then you gotta have a bigger truck, then the fever.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well since you asked.

I believe your Denali XL will not have a problem pulling the TT. It is a strong truck and sounds like you have done some upgrading. I think the truck can handle the weight in normal driving conditions. It will make your truck work and long term health of your truck









I think the basic thing hear is that laws & regulations not wether or not your truck can do the job. It is like speeding...the limit is 65mph, your truck can go 130mph but is it responsible to drive at that speed?????

Thor


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Well I just put the deposit on the 31RQS. So if any of you guys see a white Denali pulling one of these watch out becasue I will probably be overweight and out of control.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not really something to be joking about IMO. Everyone here is just trying to give helpful advice. It's up to you to be prudent and tow within legal limits to be safe not only for yourself but the rest of us on the road.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BobbyDup

On a lighter note congrats on your new purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com







action

Once you get your new TT, please let us know how your setup tows.

Thor


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

I was just doing some more research and the Hensley Arrow hitch looks like it could really help someone who is right at or above their towing limit. The question is; Is it worth $3,000 ?

Mike - Don't worry I don't plan to be out of control and was simply joking. I do appreciate all the helpful advice and am by no means discouting it. All the warnings have me a little worried and I am going to make sure that I am safe even if it means spending a lot of money on a hitch and other modifications.

OK now which is the best brake controller for this setup?


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

My wife tells me that the Denali is already set up for a brake controller. Does anyone have any input on this. After more research it does seem like the Prodigy is the way to go. Any comments would be aprreciated.

By the way I am driving to El Paso Texas from San Diego to pick up my 31 RQS at American RV. They had the best price at $22,500. Anyone have any experience with them? I saved about $3000 over the best price I could get here in California. I wonder why two dealers in Texas both had the same price. Kinda strange.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BobbyDup said:


> My wife tells me that the Denali is already set up for a brake controller. Does anyone have any input on this. After more research it does seem like the Prodigy is the way to go. Any comments would be aprreciated.
> 
> By the way I am driving to El Paso Texas from San Diego to pick up my 31 RQS at American RV. They had the best price at $22,500. Anyone have any experience with them? I saved about $3000 over the best price I could get here in California. I wonder why two dealers in Texas both had the same price. Kinda strange.
> [snapback]38310[/snapback]​


The Prodigy is a great controller. Some will say there are better such as the Jordan(mechanical link to brake pedal to control braking power to trailer) or the Brake smart (hydraulic link to master cylinder to control braking power) but for my money, ease of installation, ease of use and ease of moving from one TV to a bigger safer TV I would spend my money on the Prodigy.

As for trailer pricing it is all black magic.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your wife is correct, your Denali is pre-wired for a brake controller but there are a few steps you need to do before it will work.

No matter which brake controller you choose, you will have to ensure your pigtail is correct for the Denali. The controller should come with a diagram. Once your controller is wired to your pigtail the next step is to reach under the drivers side dash near the door side. You will see a cover plate which is has a plastic nut on it. Simply remove it - no tools required. The plate will expose some connections and other electrically type equipment. I use the top row, 2nd position in from the door. The pigtail should simply plug in. The next step is to open the hood and remove the fuse panel cover to expose all the fuses. You should see a red dummy fuse marked with "B+". Remove the dummy fuse and replace with a 40amp fuse. You are no finished except for testing.

If you need more detail, simply email me and I can take pics for you.

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

> I was just doing some more research and the Hensley Arrow hitch looks like it could really help someone who is right at or above their towing limit. The question is; Is it worth $3,000 ?


I love ours, it does everything they say it does. I wrecked a TV/TT from sway before getting it, so I'm a little skittish when it comes to sway- where some people will tolerate a little sway, I don't want any, ever. The Hensley is absolutely rock solid in any kind of cross winds- you may cringe at the price but if you've experienced sway you'll never wonder if it was worth it.

Our trailer is stored in Irvine. If you want to stop by and see the hitch or just drop a line, shoot me a PM. (That goes for anyone, by the way.)

Kevin P.


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Kevin - Thanks for the info and the offer. If I can find a used one have there been any improvements or changes in them over the last several years? Also is hooking up the trailer a pain. Can my wife handle it without me around?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't think there's been any changes over the years, but call Hensley and ask them. Terry Powell was very helpful when I bought mine and I think Hensley even sells warranties to buyers of used hitches (lifetime warranty is included if you buy new) The lifetime warranty also includes free exchange of drop brackets if you change TV's sometime in the future.

Hitching up requires a little more skill than with a standard hitch, but once you get the hang of it its not bad at all. I've rigged up a convex mirror that helps the driver to see well enough to back into the socket single-handed. Having done it for a year now, I can hitch up and be on the road in 15 minutes, including all the "normal" pre-trip stuff. My wife hasn't tackled hitching or driving yet, but I'm confident she could handle it.


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Thanks eveyone for all the help. I thought you all might be interested to know that I found a used Hensley on ebay and paid $1,500 for it. That wasn't so bad but the overnight shipping of $600 was a little tough to swallow. So I ended up paying $2,100 for a used hitch! But on the positive side if I bought a new one it would have been $3,600. Wow, I hope it works.

If you do find a used one get the serial number and call Hensley. If the number is 3000 or higher they will warranty it and change out the shank. If it's older your in trouble.

After we get it all hooked up I will let you know how it works.

Robert


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Robert,

I am a little late to the thread but want to weigh in on the HA. I have towed all over the country in almost every road condition and I will not two a TT without one. Emergency stops, heavy rains, blowouts, road debris...... The HA kept the TT in perfect control. Take the time to really learn the setup and it will work well for you. After a few times I am now able to hookup alone without any problems. As with most things, practice....

If you have aany questions about the setup....ask.

Jared


----------



## kingzoo2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I just bought a 31qrs and I am towing with a Yukon XL 2500. I have added E rated truck tires. Maiden voyage last weekend to Disney-900 mile round trip. I was towing with a friction sway control. Handled fine going down to Disney...just knew that I was not going to set any land speed records....65MPH. Coming back, was cought in some storms and had some sway. Dealer is changing out friction sway to dual cam. Overall, the TV handled fine. Go slow and you should be ok.


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

kingzoo2 said:


> I just bought a 31qrs and I am towing with a Yukon XL 2500. I have added E rated truck tires. Maiden voyage last weekend to Disney-900 mile round trip. I was towing with a friction sway control. Handled fine going down to Disney...just knew that I was not going to set any land speed records....65MPH. Coming back, was cought in some storms and had some sway. Dealer is changing out friction sway to dual cam. Overall, the TV handled fine. Go slow and you should be ok.
> [snapback]39098[/snapback]​


What engine do you have in your Yukon?


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Update - My wife is on her way home from El Paso TX (we live in San Diego) where she just picked up our new 31RQS. She will be here in about an hour.

I bought the Hensley and shipped it to Texas. The guys at American RV installed it, hitched it up and sent my wife down the road. About 10 minutes after she left the dealer I get a panic call on my cell phone from my wife telling me that the trailer is all over the road and she can't control it. Every truck that passes is throwing her all over the place.

To make a long story short they forgot to adjust the sway contol bars. So I walked her though it over the phone and ever since then I am a hero. She says pulling that huge monster with the Denali is a joy and she forgets it is back there. Thank you everyone that recommend I buy a Hensley it was worth every penny. Now I can send my wife camping when I am too busy and don't have to worry about her. It is a real marrige saver.

She says she has been traveling at 65 to 70 on the straights and she does not even notice when trucks fly by her. The power on the 6.0 (335HP) is fine and she is hitting 55 to 60 on the hills. Braking is good too with the Prodigy. Keep in mind it is a Denali XL with the 20" low profile tires and AWD.

On another note she loves the trailer too. Says there are a few minor things that need to be fixed but overall thinks it is great. This is good considering we had never seen one before she picked it up. The local dealer had a 28BHS but she wanted some distance and privacy from the kids so the 31RQS was the solution.

For those of you that recommended a larger tow vehicle I don't think you realize two things. Fist the way our Denali is set up is well suited for towing. That plus the Hensley make it work out very well even though we are right at our towing capacity.

Thanks again everyone I will keep you all posted as I learn more.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

> For those of you that recommended a larger tow vehicle I don't think you realize two things. Fist the way our Denali is set up is well suited for towing. That plus the Hensley make it work out very well even though we are right at our towing capacity.


BobbyDup,

I don't think anyone doubted the towing ability of the Denali. It was more of the legal ramifications if, god forbid, you were involved in an accident. Hensley Arrows are great products and the 20" rims are nice as well. However, they do not increase your GCVW. Insurance adjustors and Prosecutors will go right past the set up and look at weights. Off of my soapbox now!









Glad to hear the wife is doing well towing!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Yes I agree the insurance company might look at the numbers and if they do I am in good shape. Towing capicity 8000, Trialer 7000 so the GCVW would be OK. If they started weighing everythig I put in the trailer which seems highly unlikely they might be able to make a case. However I bet they would just look at the numbers.

I wonder if anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What does the Denali weigh loaded for a trip. Add the tongue wgt to that, are you still under the TV's GVWR? If you haven't had your rig weighed, I highly suggest it. After doing so with my set up, I was quite surprised.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm really quite impressed, and frankly a little shocked that your wife volunteered to tow your new rig home over such a long distance, and with such an unknown about how it would all work together







She is either an experienced tow vehicle driver or quite a trooper







Guess it's safe to say you have an authorized co-pilot


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

She is just a great woman. Very tough and willing to try anything. She has limited experience towing but has done it before alone. She knows I am busy and if she wanted the trailer anytime soon she was going to have to go get it. So she packed up the kids and took off.

When she got there she called and said "this thing is huge". I just told her that we pulled a 42' boat to Lake Powell and that she could handle it because it was only 31'.

She told me that she stopped for gas in El Centro and when she got out there was a 35MPH crosswind and she didn't know it even though trucks were passing her. That Hensley is unbelieveable. I can't wait to try it.

Anyway it all worked out the new toy is all safe and sound in the garage. She is going to the beach with it on Monday and is busy packing it full of stuff. Yes she is going without me again.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BobbyDup said:


> She told me that she stopped for gas in El Centro and when she got out there was a 35MPH crosswind and she didn't know it even though trucks were passing her. That Hensley is unbelieveable. I can't wait to try it.
> [snapback]40097[/snapback]​


That same drive made a believer out of me too- I stopped at a rest stop in the middle of the CA desert thinking it was fairly calm outside and the wind just about took the truck door out of my hand. I couldn't believe it was blowing so hard and yet the whole truck/trailer rig behaved like a single straight truck. You're going to love driving that thing!
Kevin P.


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

I tried it. Sold. Worth every penny.

Now I can't believe that I towed my 38' boat without one. What an idiot I was.


----------

